# Who was Your First Cat?



## LumLumPop (Aug 3, 2013)

I was just curious if others would like to share the name and breed of their first cat and their fondest memory with that certain cat?

My first cat,who is still with me,I got as a surprise birthday gift from my Dad in the 5th grade. We have been together for 5 years(6 next April). He is a 6(I think) year old male snowshoe. My Dad saw the blue eyes and knew that w the cat for me. He arrived at the ASPCA 30 minutes before they opened. As soon as the door was unlocked he ran in and said. "I want that cat!" My fondest memory of Charlie(so far)was when we went on vacation for a week with someone to cat sit for us. She called us crying saying Charlie was nowhere to be found. In Arusha we came home early and a couple miles from our house we found Charlie walking on the side of the highway. He saw me get out of the care and came running like the happiest cat in the world. Later on we found out that snowshoes have the tendicy to go looking for their owner if they disappear which is one of the main reasons he's an indoor cat now.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

My very first cat I got when we were 2yrs old. Her name was Dr seuss and she was an all white cat. She would sit outside of the bathroom when someone was in there. My mom rehomed her because of litter box problems. 

My first cat of my own, I still have and he's a siamese mix. He's 11 years old now and I got him from the humane society. My sister was going to give him up when our first dog died because she didnt want him. but I couldn't let that happen he's been mine exclusively since 2007


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

My first cat was named a blackish tiger-striped cat named Toulouse. I was maybe around 9 when my family got him from a neighboring farm. When I went to bed he would always start purring and then bite me on the head (ouch! - but it was worth it).


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 3, 2013)

At 3gatos. That's very sweet that you rescued your cat from going back to the pound! Thank you fr sharing!

At cat-guy. I know how you feel,Charlie likes to sleeping on my chest and for some reason I can't understand will bite down on my hand and suckle on it! Cats are so silly!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

<------ My first cat was MowMow


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

My first cat was named Lucky, I got him when I was five. He was a black cat with very few white hairs on his chest. My father found him at the construction site he was working at ... he was all alone. I'm told he could fit in a tea cup. At the time my father stuck him in a coworkers car with the windows open a crack and when he came back for him, the kitten was gone!! ... My father figured he'd somehow got out the window, because he looked everywhere for the kitten. A few days later the coworker phoned my father and told him he'd been hearing meowing in the car so had torn the car apart and found he'd crawled into the hot air duct (or something like that...) so anyway my dad went and got him. But he wasn't so lucky, unfortunately, and only lived to three years of age due to crystals.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Any time you name a pet lucky, they end up not being so...


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 3, 2013)

At MowMow: He's a lovely cat and I absolutely adore that name!

At Carmel: What an unusual story,I'm sorry your time was so limited  thank you for sharing with us! Those cats are sneaky.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My first cat as an adult on my own was http://www.catforum.com/forum/50-over-rainbow-bridge/184186-simon.html


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My first cat was http://www.catforum.com/forum/50-over-rainbow-bridge/130548-my-lovely-cinderella.html.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Our first cat was Annie. We were stationed in Sicily and I wanted a cat so badly but didn't know where to begin so I kept putting it all off. A co worker came in one day and asked if anyone wanted an all black cat that had been hanging around their house - I said sure. She brought in Annie - not exactly all black but beautiful to me.

View attachment 23786


It was love at first sight. I brought her home and set her up with some tuna fish and a bowl of water and a litter box. I gently raked her paws over the litter then headed off back to work. When I got home she was SO happy to see me and we were best friends ever after. Never really knew how old she was but she was an adult and we had her for 12 years after that. She was a terrific mouser (which the landlord liked) and bird catcher much to my chagrin. She would bring her catch into the bathroom and kill it leaving quite a mess for me to clean up. In Sicily there are no screens on the windows so keeping her inside was not even an option. She followed me around like I walked on water. I think she was always grateful for being saved - or that first meal of tuna fish. I'll always love my Annie-cat. We miss you Annie-Bananie.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I had several cats while I was young with the family. I was raised on a farm, none of this being screened for adoption stuff! lol If you wanted a cat, you walked out to the barn, found a kitten and gave it a name. Yes, the last count I remember was 46 cats on our farm and kittens were plentiful.
Lets just say that rodents were NOT a problem on our farm! lol

The first cat I got, after I had my own place when I was 17, was a teeny tiny little jet black fluff I found in the farmer's flea market. "Buy a box of cat food- get the kitten free!" What a deal! lol He was all mine with a box of the cheapest rankest dry food ever produced for cats!
I named him 'Buford' and he was all mine! I have soooo many fond memories it is hard to pick. 

Buford loved to give kisses and he tried as best as he could to do the feline equivalent which was licking your lips. No, he wouldn't settle for that cheek kissing stuff, that was for foreigners! It HAD to be on the lips or he was really put out!

Ok, lets see, ah yes. When Buford was still teeny tiny, I noticed that he wasn't grooming himself. His little fluffy coat was like a used dust rag!
Being young with no experience of indoor only kitties, I thought, "Well, let's give him a bath, then he'll want to lick himself and that will sort of teach him." 
Of course it didn't teach him. lol So I had to repeat the procedure a couple more times, when it got to the point he was more dust then kitty.
Finally, Buford seemed to get the hang of grooming. I was thrilled. 
What had happened in the mean time was Buford grew accustomed to water in a bathtub and he had no issues with it.

I was taking a bath one day. The bathtub was one of those old, really long, heavy tubs. The whole apartment was dated like it came out of the 40's era but was very well kept. There was a window that was right above my head when I'd sit in the tub. It overlooked a brick wall so, no worries there! whew lol

It was a hot summer day and I was sitting in a cool bath with the window open to the screen. The breeze floated across my shoulders and legs that were bent up so the knees popped out of the water. 
I had created little stepping stones but the only one who was aware of this was Buford who was sitting in the window sucking up the breeze, plotting.
As I lounged my eye's closed and the breeze danced. Suddenly I felt a light touch on my shoulder that became more and more pressured. Buford had started his climb across the bits of me that were sticking up out of the water!
He traversed to my knees and from there, tested the water with his paw. Much to my shock he stepped right in! He started walking around! He was in the water, out of the water, on my knee and back in the water again and again.
All of this great fun continued till be were both soaked along with the bathroom floor!
We got out and dried off. We went to the bedroom and lazily I flopped back on the bed and Buford sat there and groomed as the thru breeze from the hall dried us off the rest of the way.

It was quite a novelty, Buford in the bath. It quickly grew old though as each time he would get in he would also deposit several thousand cat hairs! ick. 
It finally got to a point where I had to lock the bathroom door (yes, lock. He knew how to open the door) when I would take a bath or I had to resign to sharing that bath with Buford.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET, one of the few strays I had been feeding then, is my 1st cat and my 1st pet, that I brought home 1yr 8mths ago. So, not much cat stories to share except that since knowing he is FIV+, I can't bear to release him back to the street after his hospital stay. I named him ET cos he looked like one when me and friend 1st found him, skin and bone.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 3, 2013)

At NebraskaCat. It sounds exciting adopting your first cat after you've "flown the coup"

At marie73. What a darling name!

At Marcia. She looks so lovely! I know how it feels for kitties to leave me 'gifts'(and a mess to clean!)

At cat face. My cat gets baths too! Charlie has to because he's such a poor groomer that at the end of the month his fur is dirty and coarse!

At snowy. Poor ET! I'm glad he found a good home!


----------

